# Far East planted site title rip off!



## Mark Evans (30 Apr 2009)

folks, just to let you know that someone in the far east region has ripped off mine and james site   everything is identical....i dont even know why  :? 

http://www.mintopeku.com

how evil is that?


----------



## Nick16 (30 Apr 2009)

have you sent them a threatening letter?


----------



## rawr (30 Apr 2009)

You should contact them about it mate.


----------



## Mark Evans (30 Apr 2009)

James discovered it, not sure how. he's looked into it and there's not a lot we can do. we need to do certain things. I'm not really up on the tech side of things.


----------



## JamesM (30 Apr 2009)

I'm trying to put together a DMCA to sent to their host who is US based, but its been a long time since I've done this, and I'm still too annoyed to look at it right now. I quit web design a few years back partly because of things like this. Sadly, it will always happen as it seems the Chinese have very little respect for Copyright laws - their car market is a perfect example of this


----------



## JamesM (30 Apr 2009)

I find it laughable that the logo hasn't been changed, and both mine and Mark's Copyright remains on the About page, but their host still demands a full and format DMCA. Crazy :?


----------



## TDI-line (30 Apr 2009)

God i'm feeling totally angry looking at it, i can't imagine how angry you two must be.

I really don't see the point of doing this. :?


----------



## JamesM (30 Apr 2009)

It's making me feel sick mate  I've put in well over 150 hours on [our website] and to have it taken away so quickly after launch is gutting.


----------



## Nick16 (30 Apr 2009)

but its not even trying to pass it off as your own. i think it may be a 'bot' doing it.


----------



## Mark Evans (30 Apr 2009)

it's strange for sure. knowing what james has done, it makes it even more horrid that someone can just take someone else work and just claim it as there own.

like we really need all of this hassle  :?


----------



## chump54 (30 Apr 2009)

Hey Guys I feel for you.
They have done this to serve the google adwords adverts and make money from people clicking on the adverts. might be worth contacting google, see if you can't get there adwords account closed. might annoy them briefly.

very frustrating!

Chris


----------



## John Starkey (30 Apr 2009)

Hi James/mark, cant help much on the techi side (only just learnt how to tie my shoe laces),
i really feel for you, like you have said all the hard work and free time you have both put in,there must be some way of cocking it up for them surely,hope you come up with something,
regards john.


----------



## LondonDragon (30 Apr 2009)

How can they copy the entire site just like that??? Sounds fishy to me, you sure your coding is up to scratch?? If it has bugs and security breaches then it will just happen again.


----------



## JamesM (30 Apr 2009)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> How can they copy the entire site just like that??? Sounds fishy to me, you sure your coding is up to scratch?? If it has bugs and security breaches then it will just happen again.


Only the front end has been copied using a simple offline browsing tool. It freaked me out at first too!

As chump has suggested, this is probably an attempt at making money through the ads they run, and was probably targeting via a bot. Sad.


----------



## rawr (30 Apr 2009)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> How can they copy the entire site just like that??? Sounds fishy to me, you sure your coding is up to scratch?? If it has bugs and security breaches then it will just happen again.


 It's quite simple to get the source code and stylesheet of a website, that's all you need.


----------



## LondonDragon (30 Apr 2009)

Pain in the blahblahblahblah these people, I had a couple of forums on the go with a private server online that I owned myself with all the hosting in the world that I wanted and free bandwith, but I got attacks all the time from IPs ranges in Asia, freaking annoying, they exploint and hole on any php app or anything, in the end it was more work than it was worth it so I call it quits on the entire project.

JamesC does a great job of keeping these people from the forum, but its non stop work!!!


----------



## Superman (30 Apr 2009)

Wow, sorry to here this guys.

I knew there were people who closed websites as used to deal with phishing at work but can't understand why they'd do that other than the google thing.

I always tried to keep my code secure so that people couldn't find out what was done, but there's nothing really stopping someone closing a site.


----------



## GreenNeedle (1 May 2009)

Its as easy as right clicking on the page and then you can see the whole html code!!!

James if you look at the other site they have added Google AdSense so they are using your site to earn money. Send an e-mail to Google showing them your site and the thief's and then also point out the copyright section which is also on the thief's site.

Also notice they have replaced your name in the copyright statement. Is there any source code on the site that mentions your name?

Finally you own [that website] and therefore you can prosecute someone else for using your property. If hosting on a third party then you could ask them if they will do anything?

Google will sort it out hopefully 

AC


----------



## Superman (1 May 2009)

Sorry if this sounds a daft question, but how do they make money from us adding the goggle advert thing?


----------



## a1Matt (1 May 2009)

Just thought I'd post to show some moral support.  I hope you guys can get it sorted without it taking too much time and emotion.


----------



## aaronnorth (1 May 2009)

Oh my god, i thought it would be the same design like green/ black colours and layout etc, not the pictures and text too   

There is a guy on TFF who is very good with IT (member name: saltynay) not that i am doubting you James but it is just an option if you need any help or advice, he might have seen this before?
Anyway Good luck.


----------



## GreenNeedle (1 May 2009)

If you search a word in a website then it is as likely to bring up the new site as Mark/James as they have the same 'wording' in them.

Then the thief's site has google adsense aded onto the page which he will get payment per clicks.

So for short work someone copies the code from several sites.  ads the google code in there and puts them live.  a couple of hours work max and then any clicks earn money for the person who registered with google.  These people will most likely have multiple sites on the go at any time and just change the frontend every few days to lessen the risk of someone noticing.

Money for free you might say 

AC


----------



## zerosimon (1 May 2009)

That's (...) illegal! 
Can't do anything against it, huh?


----------



## TDI-line (14 May 2009)

Any news on this guys?


----------



## JamesM (14 May 2009)

TDI-line said:
			
		

> Any news on this guys?


I'm still in communication with their (quite slack) host, so it's being sorted, just very slowly. I've also restricted certain bot access to the site, so it should prevent it from happening again.

Onwards and upwards


----------



## Toadeh (19 May 2009)

As a developer this sort of stuff really gets on my nerves! I can't design sites (and I don't pretend to) but there's no point lifting a site word for word! grrrr

Hope it gets sorted soon.


----------

